# YS-828 belts question



## wdb

I am the brand new owner of a very much less than new, but very well maintained -- or so I thought -- Yamaha YS-828 snow blower. I bought it used from a local outfit that used to sell them. It belonged to one of the mechanics there. I had an ancient Bear Cat before that, and I really wanted to try a newer, track driven snow blower. This was a fairly inexpensive way for me to do it.

We've had two snows recently, and while the machine worked very well in the first one, it broke a belt while clearing snow this morning. My question is, do these machines go through belts routinely? Should I buy 2 sets while I'm getting them? Or do the belts tend to last a long time and I just got an unlucky break (no pun intended)?

Thanks in advance for sharing your collective knowledge and experience with me. 

I'll see if there is some good place to post up some pics of the old Bear Cat, in case anyone is interested in antiquities.


----------



## skippy1969

The YS-828W I had from 1991 had the original belts on it until last year when the auger belt started to slip in deep snow.
So I decided to get a new auger and drive belt while I was replacing them.
I just put on some heavy duty aftermarket replacements as the original Yamaha belts are outrageous in price. The aftermarket belts are working just fine. 
I don't know why your blower broke a belt,mage to tight or too loose? 
You might want to check your idler pulleys for alignment and make sure nothing is bent or out of specs.
Just some idea for you....


----------



## wdb

Thanks for the reply. So, it sounds as though the belts last a long, long time, and I just got unlucky. Thanks, I won't spend the money for spares in that case.

As for price, you're right - the Yamaha parts are ridiculous. But the dealer is going to give them to me at their cost, so it's not quite as outrageous, and it will save me from having to figure out what the equivalent belts would be from NAPA or wherever. Unless you have those numbers handy...


----------



## skippy1969

The manual says the auger belt is a LB36 belt or a 36 inch "B" belt.
And the auger belt is a LA37 belt or a 37 inch "A" series belt.
I got my belts from a local implement / lawn and garden dealer.
I just took the measurements I listed for you and the old belts and the parts guy matched them up for me. They worked just fine.
I would rather spend $20.00 for both belts than spend almost $75.00 for the just the Yamaha oem auger belt. Even if I would need to replace them every few years.


----------



## Apple Guy

skippy1969 said:


> The manual says the auger belt is a LB36 belt or a 36 inch "B" belt.
> And the auger belt is a LA37 belt or a 37 inch "A" series belt.
> I got my belts from a local implement / lawn and garden dealer.
> I just took the measurements I listed for you and the old belts and the parts guy matched them up for me. They worked just fine.
> I would rather spend $20.00 for both belts than spend almost $75.00 for the just the Yamaha oem auger belt. Even if I would need to replace them every few years.


 I am now a Honda 928w owner but owned a 828w yamaha. I had it for 22 years and had the original belts on it with 2 driveways to do each time it snowed here in Minneapolis area. It was still going strong when I sold it with the original belts. Just because they are cracking on the inside doesn't mean they are bad. My 828 Yamaha after 22 years still out performs my Honda. My 2011 Honda was the year they even increased torque a bit. Still no match. The Yamaha 8 hp seamed like a 11 to 12 hp motor compared to the Honda 8.5 hp. .


----------



## Coby7

skippy1969 said:


> The manual says the auger belt is a LB36 belt or a 36 inch "B" belt.
> And the auger belt is a LA37 belt or a 37 inch "A" series belt.
> I got my belts from a local implement / lawn and garden dealer.
> I just took the measurements I listed for you and the old belts and the parts guy matched them up for me. They worked just fine.
> I would rather spend $20.00 for both belts than spend almost $75.00 for the just the Yamaha oem auger belt. Even if I would need to replace them every few years.


Nothing worse than having a belt snap halfway through a storm, learn from my experience. Eventhough belts are easily changed on these, changing one during or after a storm is no fun, plus they always break on sunday. Buy the proper belt that lasted 10-15 years or the suggested replacement, they cost more because they are much better belts and designed specifically for snowblower applications. It has to be a reverse bend drive belt.

Auger V-belt BANDO W800 SB-36 or Mitsuboshi LB-36 Super gold 1000
Auger V-belt BANDO W800 SB-37 or Mitsuboshi LB-37 Super gold 1000

Notice "LIFE" (18X) and "POWER TRANSFER"(3X)


----------



## Apple Guy

Replacing belts when you have cracking in the area #5 of the above poster image makes as much scene as people changing spark plugs after a year or two in their 4 stroke or direct injected outboards or lawn equipment. When they have many years left of 100% efficiency left of the spark plugs, you just threw in the trash because it made you "feel better" to change them. Almost 99% of the belts strength in in the top layer where the cords are. If your belts chunk out the V-material or your belt is fully glazed and slipping with the proper adjustment, them change them. That means you have many many years on them. http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums...roduct-Selector-pages-26-27-2_zps0444e23c.png .


----------



## gsedlack

*YS 828WM V Belt Replacement Info*

Hi. I've had my YS828 for 20 years and will need to replace the v-belts sometime soon. I have the Service Manual and the Supplementary Manual and I have OEM Replacement belts, but neither manual addresses the service steps recommended to replace the belts. I just replaced the auger drive clutch cable and inspected the original belts - which are cracked but still serviceable, and I don't know if I need to remove the entire auger assembly to remove and replace the belts or if there's an alternative approach. Is there a Shop Manual available which might describe more than the Service Manuals? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## leonz

If you go to the yamaha snow blower fan club web site you will be able to find a service manual or instructions on how to change the V belt on your blue mule.

To become a member of the yamaha forum there is no charge and there are plenty of members there to help you.

When yshslover sees your post he will be able to help you as he has a brood herd of 828's in his stable.


----------



## YSHSfan

gsedlack said:


> Hi. I've had my YS828 for 20 years and will need to replace the v-belts sometime soon. I have the Service Manual and the Supplementary Manual and I have OEM Replacement belts, but neither manual addresses the service steps recommended to replace the belts. I just replaced the auger drive clutch cable and inspected the original belts - which are cracked but still serviceable, and I don't know if I need to remove the entire auger assembly to remove and replace the belts or if there's an alternative approach. Is there a Shop Manual available which might describe more than the Service Manuals? Any thoughts? Thanks!


You need to remove the auger housing and engine drive pulleys to do it. It’s not too bad to remove/reinstall. 
Property adjusted the belts can last 10-30 years.....


----------



## leonz

Coby,

Your picture(s) did not upload.


----------



## gsedlack

YSHSfan said:


> You need to remove the auger housing and engine drive pulleys to do it. It’s not too bad to remove/reinstall.
> Property adjusted the belts can last 10-30 years.....


Thanks leonz & YYSHSfan. I guessed there was no quick route to replacing the belts short of removing the auger and chute assembly; the existing belts are close to 30 years old, as are the augers, so I should probably plan on replacing them as well. Do either of you have a recommendation for a parts supplier? I have been getting parts for Babbitt's Online, but know that the availability or certain items is never assured. Also, any tips on what to look out for in the disassembly/assembly of the auger housing and drive pulleys? If new augers are indeed worth installing (altho expensive!) I guess this would be the time to tackle it. Any other parts that you'd replace if you were doing the belts?

Your replies were and are greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## leonz

I guess its a case of how much work you want to do or able to do but the V belts are a must have. Spark plug, fuel filter if it has an external fuel filter, scraper and scraper bolts. Unless the cross auger halves show visible wear I would not worry about them. 
You will want to have blue loctite to secure the bolts and nuts from vibrating apart. The Blue Loctite will let you remove the bolts and nuts without having to use excess force. 

I posted the name of the Yamaha Dealer that is in Pennsylvania that has lots of old Yamaha parts
(new parts) on the forum a while back but I do not remember the name of the dealer.


----------



## YSHSfan

gsedlack said:


> Do either of you have a recommendation for a parts supplier? I have been getting parts for Babbitt's Online, but know that the availability or certain items is never assured. Also, any tips on what to look out for in the disassembly/assembly of the auger housing and drive pulleys? If new augers are indeed worth installing (altho expensive!) I guess this would be the time to tackle it. Any other parts that you'd replace if you were doing the belts?
> 
> Your replies were and are greatly appreciated. Thank You!


Where are you located?

The impeller belt is pretty pricey Yamaha 7KF-46241-00-00 Belt; 7KF462410000, there is an equivalent Honda belt that is about 1/4 of the price and is as good as the Yamaha one.

Is your YS828 a later model with 4 forward speeds, high mounted chute turn, plastic fuel tank and it has motor mounts? if so the impeller belt is a Mitsuboshi LB-36 Honda part number Honda 22431-V15-003 V-Belt (Lb-36); 22431V15003. I have ordered a few of the Honda equivalent belts but have not installed them yet to confirm 100% its compatibility.

The drive belt is not too bad Yamaha 7KF-46242-20-00 Belt 2; 7KF462422000, but there is a Honda equivalent for ~ 1/2 the price Yamaha Honda Mercury Boat Jet Ski ATV Motorcycle Repair Parts Johnson Evinrude Suzuki Kawasaki Polaris - PartsPak.com, I have not confirmed its 100% compatibility with this one either.

New augers are No Longer Available. What you may want to check and replace if needed are the scraper bar and impeller and auger bearings along with changing the augers gearbox oil.


----------



## gsedlack

Thanks again leonz & YYSHSfan! I know that Babbitt's has the augers listed as available - but most likely not in their inventory and would have to be ordered from Japan - like the cables I ordered. I currently have the two new OEM Yamaha V-belts that I bought a few years ago just to have as backups, so I'll look for replacements when/after I install these. I know I need to replace the scraper bar and will inspect and order and/or replace the suggested bearings and gearbox oil. And, yes, my YS is a apparently a later model since it has 4 fwd speeds and a high chute with motor mounts, but I didn't buy it new myself so I don't know how to determine it's exact mfg date.
I'll look into all of your mutual suggestions and Thank you so much again.

George


----------

